# What is your favorite strike?



## Conflict Research (Oct 27, 2015)

The Conflict Research Group Intl. is researching people's favorite strikes.
Whether you have hit someone in an actual conflict/fight or not, we want to know what your favorite strike is.

Please take a moment to answer this fast and fun survey.
Favorite Strike Survey

Thanks for your help.
CRGI.


----------



## Koshiki (Oct 27, 2015)

I might guess you'll have a difficult time pulling a single "favorite strike" out of many members here, at least without looooong exposition....


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 27, 2015)

My favor strike is to use my forearm to hit on the back of my opponent's head as a "haymaker".


----------



## Buka (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome to M.T.


----------



## Danny T (Oct 27, 2015)

Conflict Research said:


> View attachment 19618
> 
> 
> The Conflict Research Group Intl. is researching people's favorite strikes.
> ...



Sorry but there are too many variables to pick a favorite. What is the opponent doing? What range is the opponent? Does the opponent have a weapon or empty handed? If there is a weapon is it a flexible weapon, blunt object, a sharp object, an edged weapon, and what is the length, or is it a projectile weapon and again what type? Are we talking about a single opponent or multiple opponents? Do I have a weapon and if so what type? What environment is this taking place in? Dry land, water, snow, ice, matted flooring, ring/cage?

Other than this my favorite is the one that stops the opponent.

Sorry too many variables.


----------



## Buka (Oct 27, 2015)

Uppercut.


----------



## paitingman (Oct 28, 2015)

Pretty broad I can't narrow it down.

Overall: straight jab.
a fantastic jab is an unstoppable and endlessly useful tool.

Kick: Spinning Heel Kick

For breaking purposes: Ridge hand
it just feels nice to deliver properly and when i saw a man smash some bricks with it as a child i've thought it was the coolest ever since


----------



## RTKDCMB (Oct 28, 2015)

The strike that finishes my opponent before he can hurt me usually.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 28, 2015)

I think the OP is wanting you to click on the link they provided and answer there, not here.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 28, 2015)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I think the OP is wanting you to click on the link they provided and answer there, not here.



Probably, but that sort of defeats the purpose of having the fourms...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2015)

'www.conflictreseaerchgroupintl.com ' does not exist or is not available...since they do not seem to exist I am not going to the survey monkey site either..sorry


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 28, 2015)

All that said, I will go all metaphysical here.  My favorite strike is the one I do not have to throw.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 28, 2015)

My favorite strike is the one that lands. lol.  But seriously I don't have a favorite strike, because all of my strikes are based on various fighting tactics that I use.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 28, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> 'www.conflictreseaerchgroupintl.com ' does not exist or is not available...since they do not seem to exist I am not going to the survey monkey site either..sorry


They misspelled the url. You can find the correct site by taking out the extra "e" from "research."

That said, it seems like a pointless survey for a for-profit site from someone who isn't bothering to engage with this forum, so I don't think I'm going to participate.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2015)

First strike; cuz, I get two more.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Oct 28, 2015)

speed break knife hand


----------



## RTKDCMB (Oct 28, 2015)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I think the OP is wanting you to click on the link they provided and answer there, not here.


There's what he wants, and there's what he gets.


----------



## 23rdwave (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm with Buka. Uppercut. Tsuan chuan.


----------



## Paul_D (Oct 29, 2015)

At the moment, this one:-


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 29, 2015)

Paul_D said:


> At the moment, this one:-


Looks like something boxers are already doing. Not sure they call it the Swivel Punch in boxing.  The mechanics are the same and as you can see if you have a powerful punch then it'll drop a person.  Don't punch someone in the heart unless you don't mind them dying or don't mind trying to save them from dying.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 29, 2015)

Paul_D said:


> At the moment, this one:-




Straight outta Charlie Nelson, and Carl Cestari....a good one!


----------



## OpenPalm12 (Oct 29, 2015)

My #1 go to strike would have to be right open palm to the chin. (Tai Yi)


----------



## Bluesman (Nov 13, 2015)

A pre-emptive open palm to face!


----------



## donald1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Heel palm, it can be a block and it can be a strike. Block hard enough they may reconsider their actions...


----------

